# Bacon Wrapped Scallops



## SierraCook (May 30, 2005)

I just saw this recipe made on the local noon news. It looked so good that I had to share. 

*Bacon Wrapped Scallops*

*Scallops:*

· 4 scallops
· 4 strips bacon 

Wrap 4 scallops with bacon and skewer two per skewer. Grill or pan sear until bacon is browned. 


*Sauce Ingredients:*

· 1 Chipotle Chili in Adobo Sauce
· 1 pinch minced Garlic
· 1 pinch minced Shallots
· 1 pinch salt and pepper
· 1/2 teaspoon Olive Oil
· 1 oz. White Wine
· 2 oz. Heavy Cream
· 1 oz. Butter
· 1/2 teaspoon Lemon Juice 

Heat a saute pan to medium heat. Add olive oil, garlic and shallots. Brown slightly. Add chili. Deglaze the pan with white wine. Add lemon juice. Break up chili with a tong or spoon to spread the flavor. Add heavy cream. Reduce slightly until sauce starts to tighten. Finish with butter, removing from heat. Season with salt and pepper. Garnish with chopped chives and serve with a lemon wedge. 

Dip scallops in sauce. 

Recipe is courtesy of Chef Evan Elsberry and The Family Room.


----------



## PA Baker (May 30, 2005)

Thanks sierra.  Hubby loves scallops wrapped in bacon and this sounds wonderful!


----------



## amber (May 30, 2005)

I love this recipe too, made it several times, without the sauce you mentioned.  I used sea scallops, bacon to wrap them, a bit of worcheshire sauce and a small slice of pickled water melon rind, and then broil them.  Yummy!


----------



## RosCoe (May 30, 2005)

That sounds really good. We can get what appear to be good frozen scallops here now so we'll give it a try. We something similar with shrimp and its wonderfull too. 
Ross


----------



## kitchenelf (May 30, 2005)

Gee thanks Sierra - I guess I'll start eating healthy after I cook this


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 2, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Gee thanks Sierra - I guess I'll start eating healthy after I cook this


 
The chef said he served this at the restaurant as an appetizer.  I just would want to eat them for dinner.  Yummy.  The news crew was handing out samples to the crowd.  I wish I was there.


----------



## luvs (Jun 2, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Gee thanks Sierra - I guess I'll start eating healthy after I cook this


 
'EATING HEALTHY!!???' it's not nice to swear like that, elfie! 

sierra, those sound really yummy. bacon seems like a great match for scallops. i'll have to try this one.


----------

